# Problem w/O gauge Thomas Lionel engine



## ghg12345 (Jan 1, 2012)

My son received a handed-down set for Christmas from cousins, and everything was working until this morning. The engine, when placed on the tracks and power turned on, won't move. Track light comes on suggesting power is coming to the tracks. Also, if I lift the front OR back of the engine, allowing only the front or back contact to touch the center rail, the engine seems to be fine, runs, whistle blows, etc. However, as soon as I drop all four corners on the track, it's like power is gone.

Is something likely crossed in the tracks, or could there be a problem in the engine? Tracks appear to all be connected solid, and the transformer connections also appear good.

Sorry if this is a basic question, we're very new with this train, have no instruction manual (I looked at the sticky link with manuals, and wasn't sure which would apply), and my searching came up dry.

Thanks in advance!
Grant


----------



## old464 (Oct 12, 2011)

cant be short or the thing would trip a breaker. hmmm. a weird situation I never seen before. you get power if you lift it up and only let the back part of the wheels and center contact touch. ??

chris


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm thinking the center rollers aren't making contact, maybe a loose wire inside that is making contact at times?


----------



## ghg12345 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, if I lift it up and only the back wheels and center contact touch the rails it will run. If I let it down and more wheels or the front center contact hits the rail, it stops. While I'm messing around with the lifting and setting, the green light on the transformer begins to blink also, then stops, and I can do the exercise again.

@gunrunnerjohn, from the looks of it, the center rollers are making contact, but maybe it's something up stream from that contact point? One other note, the center roller attachment point tot he engine is wobbly - I don't recall if it was or not before this problem. I kind of assumed that it's designed to allow for movement due to turns in the track, but thought it was worth mentioning. I tried tightening the screw on the roller attachment point, but it just spins in place, and doesn't seem to tighten or loosen.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If the transformer is going into overload, you are having a short. That's most likely inside the locomotive.

You're talking about the blue Thomas #1 locomotive, plastic shell, six driving wheels? There is one very small Phillips screw for the rollers, if that is loose and you can't tighten it, I don't see any way to fix this without opening it up.

There are two screws at the rear of the frame, the works pivots out. You'll have to pull the stack piece off to get the linkage to the eyes working again, that's a bit tricky.


----------



## ghg12345 (Jan 1, 2012)

@gunrunnerjohn, thanks - that solved the problem. I was able to get the chassis apart, tighten up that tiny screw that holds the rollers in place, and once it was all back together, the problem is solved. Interestingly, now the whistle even works - never did before it "broke"...still don't have the bells working, but for my kids, this is great. Thanks very much for your quick and helpful suggestion, and Happy New Year!

Grant


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Glad I was able to assist. 

Thomas has no bells, at least my set doesn't. We have the Lionel 6-30069 set.


----------



## ghg12345 (Jan 1, 2012)

ahhh, well that would be a good reason that the bells don't work, thanks! I'm not sure what the set number is, but the Thomas engine is exactly as you described earlier with the six wheels, and dated 2004 on the bottom. I made an assumption that there may be a bell since the transformer has a button for it, and when the whistle starting working I figured that the bell must be broken...Thomas' face is unfortunately missing - the cousin who had him prior never used the set, but managed to break it in a couple different ways, and that was one. You don't know if there's a place I can order a replacement for that do you?

Thanks again,
Grant


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get the faces direct from Lionel. Here's the base page for the Lionel 6-30069 Set Parts.

Here's the Thomas 6-18728 Parts List, and item #14 is the Face Assembly with eyes. The other faces are available as well if you feel the need.


----------



## ghg12345 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks very much. I'll have to look closely at that exploded view - I think I'm missing a couple additional parts beyond the face...I can see the little white lever that goes up and down while the engine drives, but I think it's missing the smoke stack top, and maybe an additional part. Thanks again - this has been extremely helpful.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It appears you should be able to get the parts there. Good luck, let us know how you make out.

BTW, you're right around the corner, I live in Worcester Tw'pt in MontCo.


----------



## ghg12345 (Jan 1, 2012)

cool - thanks neighbor


----------

